# Quality Machine Tools 4 Inch Vice



## Jamespvill (Feb 27, 2014)

Forum member Woodrow asked me about my Quality Machine Tools 4 inch vice in my DRO install thread. So rather than just replying to him, I figured I'd just make a new thread specifically for Quality Machine Tools vices or other "budget vices" that others might be throwing on their Precision Mathews/Quality Machine Tools mills. 

When I was exchanging emails with Matt at Precision Mathews I asked about their super precision 4" vice, this is the reply I received, 
"(ME) I was wondering if your 4" Super Precision Vice w/swivel base had a brand name and if It had any listed tolerances.(MATT) *WE do not have that one in stock, it is a HOMGE Brand though. But I do have a similar one, the CH-4, which is $189.00. This one is just as good, but less money, also from Taiwan.
*
So I ordered that one instead. But while waiting for the delivery I was slightly worried...considering that I was originally looking at a Glacern vice, I was pretty sure I was going to be paying for a mistake when the vice arrived. 

Heres's what I received; It has no marking of any sort on it and the casting of the base are pretty rough looking. With that said, all the surface grinding looks quite fantastic. 










Once I trammed my mill properly, I tossed my dial indicator on it, and I was a very happy chappy! I put a parallel in the jaws and swept across to see any deviation in the two flats, and it was less than a half of a thousanth. 





The only thing that I'm not happy about is the jaw opening capacity at less than 4", but thats the nature of the beast when you get a 4" vice.

Anywho, Look what I did! After tramming my mill properly. (By the way, Thanks to everyone on my original PM932-PDF Arrival And Questions thread for helping me with everything!) I think that having the "full circle" patterns represents a pretty well trammed mill...Correct me if I'm wrong!
[h=2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h]
So If any one else has any input on any other cheaper alternatives to a Glacern or Kurt, I'd certainly like to hear your experiences! 
Oh, one more question...my file upload manager is almost maxed out from pictures...do I have to delete picture from my old posts to free up more space or what would be the best way to approach that?

Thanks Gentlemen!


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2014)

Indeed, have a look...  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...thews-PM45-Tram-and-a-New-Vise?highlight=vise

FWIW, mine has seen a good bit of use (almost daily) and it's just as tight as ever.  Also, they paint these things different colors from time to time, usually black or blue.  Same vise.... Different color.


Ray


----------



## davidh (Feb 27, 2014)

that's a great testament for some good products.  I ordered a mill from matt a year ago and probably should have waited for them to come in. . .   he is such a cordial person to talk to.  his wife / lady too.
if I do it again, he will be the top of my list, and I have not heard nor seen a negative comment about him or his products on any of the forum im a part of.    keep it up matt. . .  and I need one of those 4" vices.  how do I order one ?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2014)

davidh said:


> that's a great testament for some good products.  I ordered a mill from matt a year ago and probably should have waited for them to come in. . .   he is such a cordial person to talk to.  his wife / lady too.
> if I do it again, he will be the top of my list, and I have not heard nor seen a negative comment about him or his products on any of the forum im a part of.    keep it up matt. . .  and I need one of those 4" vices.  how do I order one ?



DavidH...

Soon we will have a vendor Ad area here and I will be placing an Ad for Matt's hobby-level equipment.  I'm taking-over support and sales for all that stuff.  I do not wish to use the resources of this website to do transactions so, please visit my website listed in my signature.  Rest assured, Matt, myself and everyone at Precision Matthew, Quality Machine Tools will do our best to serve the folks here and we wish to do so quietly and unobtrusively and with room and freedom for everyone...

I will continue making technical contributions and doing projects...  In case you hadn't noticed, this is my favorite place and shop work is my favorite thing to do...  I just picked-up a couple shop jobs and hope to get permission to document them here.  Most of what I do is behind NDA.

Ray


----------



## Jamespvill (Feb 27, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Indeed, have a look...  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...thews-PM45-Tram-and-a-New-Vise?highlight=vise
> 
> FWIW, mine has seen a good bit of use (almost daily) and it's just as tight as ever.  Also, they paint these things different colors from time to time, usually black or blue.  Same vise.... Different color.
> 
> ...



Ray,
Wow! I should have probably just replied to your thread instead! You sir, are doing things right! I still need to pick up a granite surface plate and a few more indicators...unfortunately I just spent a rather large sum on gun smithing equipment so it'll have to wait. Anyhwo, I'm happy with the vise.


----------



## Jamespvill (Feb 27, 2014)

davidh said:


> that's a great testament for some good products.  I ordered a mill from matt a year ago and probably should have waited for them to come in. . .   he is such a cordial person to talk to.  his wife / lady too.
> if I do it again, he will be the top of my list, and I have not heard nor seen a negative comment about him or his products on any of the forum im a part of.    keep it up matt. . .  and I need one of those 4" vices.  how do I order one ?



They are some good products. I hate to admit it, but it's so dang hard to buy new, American-Made products nowadays when we can get such great quality in from Taiwan at a fraction of the price. Matt is a great guy to work with, and Nicole is wonderful with questions and concerns. As far as ordering, I would take Ray's advice. But I'm sure you could also call Matt up and as for the CH-4 Vice. I'm probably going to be calling back to see if I can snag a 6" version too.


----------



## woodrowm (Feb 27, 2014)

Good afternoon - First of all let me say that I am very happy with my PM-1236 and PM-45 and the service that I have received from Matt and Nicole. To make a long story short, I ordered the CH-4 vise and upon cleaning off the packing grease you can see in the pictures what I found. So I made a call and got to talk to Nicole she asked me to send some pictures so I did. Later I received a voice message on my phone from Nicole and she had talked to Matt and had shown him the pictures, Matt told her "that this is common and acceptable in that price range, that in Taiwan they put the precision work on the top part of the vice and not in the casting, now if I wanted better quality they could up-grade me to a Kurt for around $600". Needless to say I was somewhat displeased with that. So you be the judge, is this acceptable for a $189.00 High Precision Vise or not?

Thanks, 
Woodrow


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2014)

woodrowm said:


> Good afternoon - First of all let me say that I am very happy with my PM-1236 and PM-45 and the service that I have received from Matt and Nicole. To make a long story short, I ordered the CH-4 vise and upon cleaning off the packing grease you can see in the pictures what I found. So I made a call and got to talk to Nicole she asked me to send some pictures so I did. Later I received a voice message on my phone from Nicole and she had talked to Matt and had shown him the pictures, Matt told her "that this is common and acceptable in that price range, that in Taiwan they put the precision work on the top part of the vice and not in the casting, now if I wanted better quality they could up-grade me to a Kurt for around $600". Needless to say I was somewhat displeased with that. So you be the judge, is this acceptable for a $189.00 High Precision Vise or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> Woodrow




Hi Woodrow....  I'm pleased that you like your Mill and Lathe...  Both of those are great units...  As for the vise, I have the same one and mine has a few pits and rough casting too.  Actually, I have two of those vises...

... Just spoke to Nicole about this and it's my understanding you could return/exchange it or upgrade it to a Kurt.   Nicole left a voice mail last Friday so, if you didn't hear it, please check...  We don't want folks thinking we turn our backs on them.   Matt (who is a Kurt distributor), in situations like this almost always offers a small discount of some sort.  I'm sure Nicole knows the score there too so, please do check your voice  mail from last Friday.

In any event, that's the interface of the swivel area and rough casting, pits and stains should not impact the performance.    And yes, a $700 kurt probably looks a little better.   If in fact the vise does not perform or, if you're really unhappy, the offer that was made last Friday, still stands...


Ray


----------

